# Agents of ISIS--new 10-book space opera series by Stephen Goldin



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

For any science fiction readers out there, I'd like to announce the publication of my new space opera decalogy, the Agents of ISIS series, which begins with the original novel _Tsar Wars_. All 10 books are currently available (so there'll be no agonizing long waits between titles) in .mobi as well as other formats at Smashwords and (any minute now) at the Kindle store as well.You can read the first 25% of each book for free at Smashwords, so I hope you'll give them a try.

I'm also going to be participating in Read An Ebook Week (March 7-13) and, as a special promotion, all my Smashwords titles are half off during that period. Otherwise, if you go to my Parsina Press site, you can get $2/title coupon codes on my Smashwords titles.

Enjoy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Stephen--

welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your books and your first post!

I've moved your post to the Book Bazaar, our board where we feature our independent authors. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. *We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.*  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

Betsy and Ann,

Thank you for guiding my feet ever-so-gently onto the proper path--and for dealing so graciously with my newbie error.


----------



## OmnivoreInk (Mar 5, 2009)

Tsar Wars!  Love the title!

I'll check it out.


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

For a limited time, Tsar Wars , the first volume of my Agents of ISIS space opera decalogy, is available at the very reduced price of $0.99. This will be a great opportunity for science fiction fans to sample this action series before investing a lot of time and energy (and yes, money) in it.

Actually, I wanted to make the ebook version free, but Amazon DTP doesn't let me do that. If $0.99 is too burdensome for you, perhaps you could find a better deal at my Parsina Press Web site.

At any rate, happy holidays to all! (I refuse to say ho, ho, ho, despite some people's remarking that I bear a resemblance to Santa Claus.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome back to KindleBoards, Stephen. I've merged your latest post with the thread you already had for this book. Since it's been a while, here's a brief recap of our posting guidelines.

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

I agree, love the title!


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

I've always loved space opera! Fun title.


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

This might be a weird question, Stephen, but how long are the novels in this series?  Are they doorstoppers or quick, fast reads?  I'm more inclined to read shorter works on my Kindle, but for doorstoppers, I still prefer paper.  I see you have both options available.


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

Not a weird question at all,Glen. I'd consider them of the quick, fast read species. The longest of the books, #7, is a little over 70,000 words; the rest of them are in the 60,000 word range. Not doorstops by any stretch of the imagination. Just simple and fun.

I hope you enjoy them, and let me know if you need any other information. Pleasant reading!


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks good, Stephen. I'll have to check one of these books out.


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

MarkPaulJacobs said:


> Looks good, Stephen. I'll have to check one of these books out.


Thanks, Mark. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Geez. Didn't even notice the fun title. Ha ha.


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

The pun was simple. The hard part was actually making the story fit the title.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

I have to get an collection together someday.


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

_Tsar Wars_, Book 1 of my Agents of ISIS space opera decalogy, is currently being featured on Holly Hooks's Bargain eBooks blog. The blog includes a rave review from a Smashwords reader (and no, I didn't write it myself).

For a limited time only, _Tsar Wars_ is available as a free ebook download in multiple ebook formats from Smashwords to introduce readers to the series. Because Kindle Digital Publishing doesn't have the "free" option, you have to pay $.99 if you want to buy the Kindle version from Amazon--but it's still well worth the price. It's an inexpensive way to learn about this exciting new series of science fiction adventure books.

(The books are also available in paperback format from Parsina Press if you don't want to read them electronically. There's a $2.00-off coupon if you buy the books through this site.)


----------



## Leigh Reynolds (Mar 2, 2011)

Stephen Goldin said:


> The pun was simple. The hard part was actually making the story fit the title.


You have Tsars left in the future then?


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

Leigh Reynolds said:


> You have Tsars left in the future then?


After the Russkaya Mafiya decided to go into politics and create an empire of their own, they re-established the title.


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

The ebook editions of _the Agents of ISIS books_ have had their permanent prices cut by $2.00 apiece (except for the first book, _Tsar Wars_, which was already at a special introductory price). The new prices are already in place at Smashwords; it may take from a couple of days to a couple of weeks for the new prices to go into effect at Kindle and other retailers. Now it's even more affordable to stock up on these exciting space opera adventures.


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

The $0.99 promotional ebook price for _Tsar Wars_ (the first book in this series) ends on May 31. Anyone who needs further incentive should check out this recent review on Amazon.


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

The Agents of ISIS series has been dubbed "the first great space opera decalogy of the 21st century." Book 1, _Tsar Wars (Agents of ISIS)_, sets up an exciting universe for a vast outer space adventure.

If the idea of investing in a 10-book series is a bit daunting, you might try taking advantage of my ROGO Program (Review One, Get One), which gets you free Smashwords coupons in exchange for reviews.

Pleasant reading!


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

Each title in the 10-book Agents of ISIS series has had its ebook price cut by a dollar, down to $4.99 apiece. This is a permanent change, or at least as permanent as anything is in this world. For those of you who haven't read it yet, these books are pure, unadulterated, unapologetic space opera: good vs. evil, noble heroes and heroines protecting the galactic empire against all sorts of villains who would destroy it, fairy tales for the future-oriented. Fun for all concerned.

The new prices are already in effect at Smashwords, Amazon, and Apple; over time they'll filter down into the other retailers as well.

Furthermore, to celebrate my birthday (Feb. 2, I'm offering a special deal on Book 1, _Tsar Wars_. From now through Feb. 28, you can get this ebook for only $.99. Simply go to its Smashwoprds page and enter coupon code TH99B at purchase. This is a great opportunity to introduce yourself to this exciting and addictive series.


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

To join in the Smashwords celebration of Read an Ebook Week (March 3-9) I've made Book 1 of this series, _Tsar Wars_, free through the 9th, and the rest of the books in the series are half-price. Pick up _Tsar Wars_ at https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/10573.

Support Read an Ebook Week--tell a friend. Pleasant reading!


----------



## Brad__W (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Stephen, 
I must pick up the rest!!! 
I've read several of these and they're great fun, harking back to the classic age of SF while bringing back fond memories for me. I read all those earlier (other) versions back as a young teenager and remember anxiously waiting for the next to appear... often staring wistfully at the bookshop window and knowing it would be months before the next was on their shelves. Tremendous stuff and the Tsar Wars books I've read are so much better! 
And I have to admit, you're one of those influencers from writing that led me to where I'm aiming for today, so many thanks!
Brad


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

Brad__W said:


> Hi Stephen,
> I must pick up the rest!!!
> I've read several of these and they're great fun, harking back to the classic age of SF while bringing back fond memories for me. I read all those earlier (other) versions back as a young teenager and remember anxiously waiting for the next to appear... often staring wistfully at the bookshop window and knowing it would be months before the next was on their shelves. Tremendous stuff and the Tsar Wars books I've read are so much better!
> And I have to admit, you're one of those influencers from writing that led me to where I'm aiming for today, so many thanks!
> Brad


Hi Brad,

Thanks for the kind words about the books;it's a heavy burden, being an influencer, and I'm glad I'm doing it right. I'm glad you think the new versions are better. I tried to update the technology, make the characters more human, and bring a little more realism into it without losing the flavor of action and adventure. I'm happy it works for you.

BTW, are you familiar with my ROGO program for getting free ebook copies by reviewing books you've already read? The rules are here, if you're interested.

The book covers in your signature look like a lot of fun. Looks like you're on the right path!


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

From now through 5/31, _Tsar Wars_ (Book 1) is available for free. To get it, go to Smashwords and enter coupon code YQ36B at purchase.

Pleasant reading!


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

Take advantage of the Smashwords Summer/Winter Sale during the entire month of July (summer in the Northern Hemisphere, winter in the Southern) to stock up on great reading bargains.

_Tsar Wars_, the first book in the exciting Agents of ISIS space opera series, will be free this month to introduce you to the series. The remaining 9 books:


Treacherous Moon
Robot Mountain
Sanctuary Planet
Stellar Revolution
Purgatory Plot
Traitors' World
Counterfeit Stars
Outworld Invaders
Galactic Collapse
are all half-off, as are all the other great novel-length science fiction and fantasy ebooks from Parsina Press that are participating in the Sale.

Stock up for reading, whichever season you're in.


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

As a holiday present to space opera fans, all 10 ebooks in the Agents of ISIS series are available at much-reduced prices through the entire month of December. Visit here for more details.


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

Remember, only a few more days to take advantage of the special offer on all 10 Agents of ISIS books. This sale ends December 31, so hurry to get these exciting space opera adventures at greatly reduced prices.


----------

